# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 > حرفه ای: ساخت بازی آنلاین تحت وب

## anaefrit

سلام به همه دوستان

من میخوام یه بازی مثل این راه بندازم ولی تحت وب:
http://androidbaran.ir/36172/%D8%AF%...%8C%D8%A7.html

کسی هست توی این سبک بتونه بازی بسازه؟ هزینشو تو خصوصی بگه تا با م کنار بیایم

ایمیل:

t0p3ecure@gmail.com


ممنون

----------


## محمد فدوی

برای اینکار VB6 اصلا انتخاب درستی نیست.
درخواستتون رو تو بخش های طراحی وب مثل Java EE، Nodejs و یا ASP.net مطرح کنید. بخش ASP Classic هم میتونه مفید باشه.

----------


## somaye18

سلام من میخوام بازی دوزتحت وب با php طراحی کنم .ولی نمیدونم بایدچکارکنم و ازکجاشروع کنم 
کسی میتونه کمکم کنه؟

----------

